# Sony Xperia E4 - better than a Moto G (?)



## Fez909 (Feb 17, 2015)

Just spotted this, which looks like it might be interesting to those looking for a new, cheap smartphone: The Xperia E4
 
Spec:


> – 5-inch qHD (540 x 960) IPS display
> – MediaTek MT6582 chipset (1.3GHz quad-core processor and ARM Mali-400 MP2 GPU)
> – 1GB RAM
> – 8GB internal storage (plus microSD card)
> ...


So almost identical to the Moto G, but with a better battery. The trade-off is the Sony skin which, if it's anything like the Z3 Compact skin, isn't actually awful.

The real feature is the price, though: £99


----------



## yield (Feb 18, 2015)

Side by side comparison http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=6882&idPhone2=6647

You could be right Fez not sure if stock android and lollipop is worth the extra £30 - £40.

Still happy with my original moto g. Hope when I replace it I can find a decent budget phone with 2gb ram

The Zte blade S6 looks promising http://www.gsmarena.com/zte_blade_s6-6954.php


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 18, 2015)

yield said:


> Side by side comparison http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=6882&idPhone2=6647
> 
> You could be right Fez not sure if stock android and lollipop is worth the extra £30 - £40.
> 
> ...


Handy comparison.

Didn't realise the screen was worse than Moto G, though. I think the screen alone is worth £30 extra, but I guess that comes down to personal preference.


----------



## gosub (Feb 18, 2015)

yield said:


> Side by side comparison http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=6882&idPhone2=6647
> 
> You could be right Fez not sure if stock android and lollipop is worth the extra £30 - £40.
> 
> ...




even ZTE have gone for glued in battery


----------

